

Yelp Files for IPO (S-1) - hornokplease
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1345016/000119312511315562/d245328ds1.htm

======
AlexMuir
The vital statistics (I'm no expert) :

\- 61m Monthly Uniques

\- 22m Reviews

\- 529k claimed business listings

\- There are 19k active business accounts contributing revenue.

 _First 9 months of 2011_

\- Revenue $58.4m

\- Loss $7.6m

\- EBITDA loss $1.1m

[Derived figure: annual revenue of $4 per review.]

\- Sales, marketing and admin ate $50m of the revenue.

\- Looking at use of proceeds (p37) they don't intend to take money off the
table for founders/VCs.

Highlights:

(p15) _Google in particular is the most significant source of traffic to our
website accounting for more than half of the visits to our website from
Internet searches during the nine months ended September 30, 2011. Our success
depends on our ability to maintain a prominent presence in search results for
queries regarding local businesses on Google. Google has removed links to our
website from portions of its web search product, and has promoted its own
competing products, including Google’s local products, in its search results.
Given the large volume of traffic to our website and the importance of the
placement and display of results of a user’s search, similar actions in the
future could have a substantial negative effect on our business and results of
operations._

\--

(p22) _an action was filed against us on behalf of current and former
employees claiming that we violated labor and other laws (we have agreed in
principle, subject to court approval, to settle the suit for up to $1.3
million)_

